# Rob's Log



## Robdjents (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok I decided to start a log to share my progress and also help me see where I'm at..started this journey 3 years ago at a sickly 150 pounds..been some rough times but overall a fun journey so far. Going on week 12 of trt and getting my bf% in check now so can blast this summer..here is me weighing in today at 207 pounds! Thanks for all support and or feedback. Also idk why my pics go sideways..


View attachment 5556


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 19, 2018)

hell yea brutha I'm subbed let's gooooo :32 (9):


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2018)

What's the goal from now until start of cycle?

What's your plan for your first run?

Short/Long term goals?


----------



## Viduus (Mar 19, 2018)

Subbed. You’re on the hook now.. time to get it done.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> What's the goal from now until start of cycle?
> 
> What's your plan for your first run?
> 
> Short/Long term goals?




From now til cycle just continue to lift and start hitting more cardio to get down to 13-14% bf..its gotten a bit out of hand during this bulk.  
First run plan 500mg test e per week for 14 weeks no pct due to trt. hoping for a total of 10-12 pounds on cycle obviously wont be all muscle.
Short term goal is to compete in 2019 long term to continue to improve my physique each year.  would like to get to a lean 225 and maintain.


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2018)

How tall are you?


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 19, 2018)

Looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> How tall are you?




6'

10 char.....


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> 6'
> 
> 10 char.....



Short bastard:32 (17):

Best of luck homie


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 20, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> 6'
> 
> 10 char.....



sorry big boy club is 6'2 and up but we're still bros :32 (17):


----------



## Seeker (Mar 20, 2018)

Good luck on your journey.  Lean 225 from where you are now is gonna require some consistency with training, diet, and proper use of supplementation. I'll check in on your log. 6" ft is  the perfect height.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 20, 2018)

Thought it was gunna be uh picture of robs deuce


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 20, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> sorry big boy club is 6'2 and up but we're still bros :32 (17):



Sorry Gibs, big boy club is 255# and up.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 20, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Sorry Gibs, big boy club is 255# and up.



haaaaa burrrrrned


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Sorry Gibs, big boy club is 255# and up.



"I'll be back"


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks guys!  Ready to get shit done!!


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 20, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Thought it was gunna be uh picture of robs deuce



Dont think i won't Z...don't think I won't...lol


----------



## stonetag (Mar 20, 2018)

You're going to need to muscle up Rob, hell you wont be able to hold up the fish you catch for a pic! Good work so far.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 20, 2018)

rob you are now being held accountable for getting jacked and juicy as fukk by starting this thread so fukkin kill it


----------



## StillKickin (Mar 20, 2018)

I’m in Rob.
Nice work from where you started.
Go get it now man.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 20, 2018)

Killer back workout today
Deadlifts
Pullovers(plate loaded hammer strength machine)
Single arm cable rows
Close grip lat pulldowns
Plate loaded rows
wide grip pulldowns 

Feeling pumped as fuk right now and gonna light the grill and have a ribeye with potatoes and green beans for pwo meal!


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 20, 2018)

Rob's gonna get jaaaaacked ooooh yeeeaaahhh bbbbrrrruuuuthaaaa


----------



## Hurt (Mar 20, 2018)

Hell yeah Rob! Watching this man. Don’t you fcking let me down!


----------



## Mr P (Mar 20, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Hell yeah Rob! Watching this man. Don’t you fcking let me down!




do u mean in the boys room


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Killer back workout today
> Deadlifts
> Pullovers(plate loaded hammer strength machine)
> Single arm cable rows
> ...



Is that hammer strength plate loaded row the iso low machine? My old gym had that and I seriously think it's the best back machine ever made. I want one in my gym so ****ing bad. 

Good work


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 21, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Is that hammer strength plate loaded row the iso low machine? My old gym had that and I seriously think it's the best back machine ever made. I want one in my gym so ****ing bad.
> 
> Good work



It is..my favorite by far! Thanks!


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 22, 2018)

Did shoulder/traps today.  decent workout..right shoulder pops a lot but thinking of seeing chiropractor soon to see if they can help.
Im about as front delt dominate as they come so really focusing on rear delts to help round the shoulders out...overall a good day.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 24, 2018)

legs are on fire from yesterday...weigh 208.5 first thing this morning..gonna hit some cardio and abs for a nice relaxing Saturday.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 24, 2018)

enjoying the log bro


----------



## Hurt (Mar 24, 2018)

Keep it up Rob!


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 26, 2018)

Good chest day and 40 mins cardio after..weighed 211 today.
flat bench 
incline press 
incline fly
pec deck fly
cable low fly
5 sets each excercise 5-8 reps with drop set of 15 reps on 5th set

View attachment 5584


----------



## Viduus (Mar 26, 2018)

Love finishing out with drop sets. Awesome work.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 29, 2018)

Good shoulder/trap workout today..shoulders were beet red from the pump!

Went to doc today and got myself a window to cycle by making up a going out of town excuse.
Also checked in at 16%bf so not as bad as I was guessing.
Cycle will start Monday With 500mg test e for 14 weeks then I will go back to trt dose and hopefully be back to normal by the time "I get back in town"
Wish me luck..time to get juicy boys!! Im super nervous and excited at the same time. Any feedback and advice along the way is more than appreciated.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 29, 2018)

ahhhh sheeit let's do this!! :32 (9)::32 (9)::32 (9):


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 31, 2018)

Legs yesterday.

Leg press
5x5 with rest pause then last set cut weight in half for set of 15
walking lunges 3 sets with weights
leg extension
leg curls
finished off with 3 straight minutes bodyweight calf raises. no stopping!

will go in today and work on a lacking muscles..lats and pec major..maybe some triceps and the ever so dreaded cardio after.
will rest on sunday and start cycle Monday morning before leaving for work!


----------



## Viduus (Mar 31, 2018)

I’m not seeing planks in there... we both have to hit Jen’s 8 minute planks someday! Planks were are deal lol.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 31, 2018)

ok ill do some fuk it!


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 2, 2018)

Cycle has officially started..starting out at 3800 calories a day to keep bf in check and will up the calories when needed.
weigh in at 208 this morning and ready to crush some chest and tris when i get off work today!


----------



## Jin (Apr 2, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Cycle has officially started..starting out at 3800 calories a day to keep bf in check and will up the calories when needed.
> weigh in at 208 this morning and ready to crush some chest and tris when i get off work today!



You gonna love it boy!


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 2, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Cycle has officially started..starting out at 3800 calories a day to keep bf in check and will up the calories when needed.
> weigh in at 208 this morning and ready to crush some chest and tris when i get off work today!


I'm psyched to what you can do on this cycle!... I'm following for sure...


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 2, 2018)

thanks guys!!


----------



## Hurt (Apr 2, 2018)

gonna be a hell of a ride! excited for your progress man!


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 3, 2018)

Yesterday did chest...good solid workout lots of bench and flys.
50 mins cardio this morning and will train back later today.
my deadlifts are getting so much better and im actually excited to do them as of late.
weight this morning was 209.


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 3, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Yesterday did chest...good solid workout lots of bench and flys.
> 50 mins cardio this morning and will train back later today.
> my deadlifts are getting so much better and im actually excited to do them as of late.
> weight this morning was 209.


This sounds awesome, back is up for me tonight as well!
Solid work!


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks man..you aren't doing too bad yourself!


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 4, 2018)

Today was great!

4am-50 mins interval cardio

12pm-killer back session.
Wide grip cable lat pull
bent over barbell rows
Hammer strength iso high row
hammer strength iso low row(favorite)
seated close grip cable row
finished off with deadlifts..was able to get 315 for 5 today!

6 pm 50 more minutes of interval cardio.

Going to use my lax schedule to make the most out of each training day!


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 4, 2018)

That's a crap ton of cardio!
Solid work right there! Love back day


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Yeah you're gonna be ripped running and lifting like that. Be sure you're eating!


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 4, 2018)

that's the plan...never been ripped and damn it this is my year! and oh yes definitely eating some food!!


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 5, 2018)

Hit shoulders today..

behind the neck press
overhead dumbbell
rear delt flys
lateral raises 
facepull


tonights pin didn't go so well...my noob showed a little...im not super flexible...got anxious and pricked myself a bit too hard...could feel the needle moving in the muscle from me shaking.....no blood when aspirating tho. pulled needle out and it bled a bit...2 wipes to clean it up but stopped before I could get a bandaid on it so not terrible im guessing...

Im guessing a lot of guys go through this awkward phase when learning to pin yourself?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2018)

where did you pin? and how much


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 5, 2018)

Seeker said:


> where did you pin? and how much



250mg in glute.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2018)

well I'm assuming that was 1ml. until you stop shaking and start feeling better bout pinning pick an easier spot like the delt.  I wouldn't recommend the quad. so many guts keep fuking themselves up pinning quads.  not all but many.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 5, 2018)

thanks seek...that was my thought exactly. its prolly going to hurt for a few days im guessing...ill be fine tho.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> thanks seek...that was my thought exactly. its prolly going to hurt for a few days im guessing...ill be fine tho.



It's an easier place to reach. it being only 1ml you should be fine. just pin slowly, let it sit for a sec, then pull out slowly.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 5, 2018)

^agreed. Don't worry Rob, first few times suck, but it gets easier. De definitely try the delta.

Check out spotinjections.com if you need help on spots and such


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 5, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Hit shoulders today..
> 
> behind the neck press
> overhead dumbbell
> ...



Glad to hear I am not the only one that when through that the first time.   First time I pinned a glute I couldn’t squat for a week and a half. It gets better. I think it took me about a month before I got fully comfortable with it.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 6, 2018)

Good leg day..gonna rest up this weekend and will go into week 2 of cycle ready to hit it hard. have a good weekend ug!


----------



## Jada (Apr 7, 2018)

nice log u got going on rob, sub brother.  the more u pin the easier it gets.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 9, 2018)

3rd pin of cycle in right delt..went much smoother than the last pin..made sure to insert the needle nice and slow...no pain just a bit of soreness a few mins after which ive felt from trt shots so nothing out of ordinary!

ready to hit it hard this week
work starts 4am tomorrow morning.


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 9, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> 3rd pin of cycle in right delt..went much smoother than the last pin..made sure to insert the needle nice and slow...no pain just a bit of soreness a few mins after which ive felt from trt shots so nothing out of ordinary!
> 
> ready to hit it hard this week
> work starts 4am tomorrow morning.


Great news!
Get after it this week!


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2018)

Try pinning your chest. It's easy and it makes you seem tough. Not sure why more people don't do it.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> Try pinning your chest. It's easy and it makes you seem tough. Not sure why more people don't do it.



I don't see any issue pinning chest...easy to reach especially by yourself. Might have to put it in the rotation


----------



## stanley (Apr 9, 2018)

you got a nice woman dude  get her to.pin you straight into the ass /jobdone
my way for 2 years, 23.1


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 9, 2018)

stanley said:


> you got a nice woman dude  get her to.pin you straight into the ass /jobdone
> my way for 2 years, 23.1



she helps...for some reason im weird and have the insert the needle myself...after that i let her take over...maybe i have trust issues idk lol


----------



## stanley (Apr 9, 2018)

even still today i have a wee diagram .just so she puts it in the right place.made her watch youtube vid as well .now she a pro AND i love the wee bum massage that follows .OH YES


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 10, 2018)

Good leg day today
Am cardio as usual

Leg press
extensions
hammerstrength leg curls
walking lunges
different variations of calf extensions

Had some left in the tank and did a small bicep workout after as well..big time appetite today also.
weight was 210.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 12, 2018)

Good shoulder/trap day yesterday..
gonna hit arms and more cardio today.
also pinning is getting easier..
overall feeling strong and lots of energy.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 16, 2018)

Had a nice relaxing weekend...pinning is a no brainer now that i got the awkward ones out of the way!....

Gonna hit a hard chest/tri day and finish it off with some good intense cardio.
Week 3 of cycle here we go!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 16, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Had a nice relaxing weekend...pinning is a no brainer now that i got the awkward ones out of the way!....
> 
> Gonna hit a hard chest/tri day and finish it off with some good intense cardio.
> Week 3 of cycle here we go!!!



chest on international chest day??? jk get that shit brutha :32 (9):


----------



## Jada (Apr 16, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Had a nice relaxing weekend...pinning is a no brainer now that i got the awkward ones out of the way!....
> 
> Gonna hit a hard chest/tri day and finish it off with some good intense cardio.
> Week 3 of cycle here we go!!!



show time Rob lets go player!


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 17, 2018)

Another leg day in the books!

feeling a lot stronger this week.  and just feeling good overall still! Loving this ride so far!


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Another leg day in the books!
> 
> feeling a lot stronger this week.  and just feeling good overall still! Loving this ride so far!



Just wait. You're on the precipice.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 19, 2018)

shoulders was last night...felt just absolutely amazing to be honest..awesome pump awesome strength..weight was 216 right before workout so definitley growing!


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> shoulders was last night...felt just absolutely amazing to be honest..awesome pump awesome strength..weight was 216 right before workout so definitley growing!



You don't feel amazing yet. Save those big words for when they apply. 

Just wait....you gonna love it.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> You don't feel amazing yet. Save those big words for when they apply.
> 
> Just wait....you gonna love it.



True dat brother


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 20, 2018)

Killer arm session!
Cant say I feel amazing yet per Jin But felt good had some left in the tank after to work on some weak areas(pec major and rear delts)
weight staying around 215.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 20, 2018)

don't let that grumpy fukk still ur thunder haha. We all went through the same feelings our first go. Keep killin it dude, things will get reaaly good soon


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 23, 2018)

Good weekend...did lots of cardio..start of week 4 still feeling pretty good..weighed in at 216 this morning.
Ready to hit it this week and make them gainzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## Jin (Apr 23, 2018)

Soon.....so soon.....


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> Soon.....so soon.....


dude i know!!!!  already got a few compliments that i was putting on a little size so needless to say i feel like a kid on christmas everyday now haha


----------



## Jin (Apr 23, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> dude i know!!!!  already got a few compliments that i was putting on a little size so needless to say i feel like a kid on christmas everyday now haha



You will know exactly when the switch feels flipped. 

You will run to tell me and I will embrace you as a father does his son. 

Make me proud boy.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> You will know exactly when the switch feels flipped.
> 
> You will run to tell me and I will embrace you as a father does his son.
> 
> Make me proud boy.




That literally made me LOL


----------



## Jin (Apr 23, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> That literally made me LOL



Dammit. 

People never take me seriously.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 23, 2018)

Next time I hear the song, Cats In the Cradle, I’ll think of Jin and Rob.


----------



## Jin (Apr 23, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Next time I hear the song, Cats In the Cradle, I’ll think of Jin and Rob.



That song has literally made me cry when my e2 was sky high. It's very moving.


----------



## herrsauce (Apr 23, 2018)

This bromance makes me wet.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 26, 2018)

Been a few days but here goes...

Monday was chest
tuesday was legs
did shoulders yesterday(wednesday)

feeling very strong as of late...havnt taken a preworkout in months thinking about throwing some in the mix for arms today and see how i feel..
this week will close out week 4 of cycle!


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hows the strength Rob?  I take pre-workout most days, and I think I am going to stop for a while.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 26, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Hows the strength Rob?  I take pre-workout most days, and I think I am going to stop for a while.



Strength and size are up a bit...more so strength..ive started repping with weight i never thought id touch so pretty cool!!  This will be my first preworkout in 4 months so ill probably be bouncing off the walls today...good thing its arm day!


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 26, 2018)

if you have been lifting without the use of a preworkout why not just stay away from it?


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> if you have been lifting without the use of a preworkout why not just stay away from it?


 Or coffee or caffeine pills. 200mg should work well.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 26, 2018)

guy at the nutrition store today saw me picking up some hyde and tried to sell me on some other brand, forgot the name. thought it was strange they have the nutritonal facts for 1/2 scoop and full scoop. 470mg caffeine per full scoop. no thanks i prefer not to have a heart attack mid set. hyde is 300 thats more than enough.


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> guy at the nutrition store today saw me picking up some hyde and tried to sell me on some other brand, forgot the name. thought it was strange they have the nutritonal facts for 1/2 scoop and full scoop. 470mg caffeine per full scoop. no thanks i prefer not to have a heart attack mid set. hyde is 300 thats more than enough.



Its not just the caffeine. 

I can take 400mg of caffeine and not feel cracked out the way I do with one scoop of pre workout that has 300mg of caffeine.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 27, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> if you have been lifting without the use of a preworkout why not just stay away from it?



I take breaks here and there from it..sometimes it's just nice to have when you need that extra push


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 27, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> I take breaks here and there from it..sometimes it's just nice to have when you need that extra push



i absolutely need it after a grueling 10/12 hr day at work.


----------



## Robdjents (May 1, 2018)

Week 5 of cycle...i officially feel like a maniac!...

Yesterdays workout i had a pump unlike anything ive ever experienced..My chest was red from all the blood pumping into it...Appetite is through the roof right now.

Weight 217.


----------



## Jin (May 1, 2018)

robdjents said:


> week 5 of cycle...i officially feel like a maniac!...
> 
> Yesterdays workout i had a pump unlike anything ive ever experienced..my chest was red from all the blood pumping into it...appetite is through the roof right now.
> 
> Weight 217.


 

let it begin!!!!!!


----------



## Jada (May 1, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Week 5 of cycle...i officially feel like a maniac!...
> 
> Yesterdays workout i had a pump unlike anything ive ever experienced..My chest was red from all the blood pumping into it...Appetite is through the roof right now.
> 
> Weight 217.



oh my!!!! SHOWTIME


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 1, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Week 5 of cycle...i officially feel like a maniac!...
> 
> Yesterdays workout i had a pump unlike anything ive ever experienced..My chest was red from all the blood pumping into it...Appetite is through the roof right now.
> 
> Weight 217.



Finally! Enjoy it brother


----------



## Hurt (May 1, 2018)

HERE WE GO!!!! Love it man. I’m living vicariously though you - nothing like a first cycle.


----------



## Robdjents (May 1, 2018)

Hurt said:


> HERE WE GO!!!! Love it man. I’m living vicariously though you - nothing like a first cycle.



Not gonna lie this is sick!!!...makes 2 hour sessions seem like a cakewalk


----------



## Robdjents (May 4, 2018)

I kind of suck at logging sorry....

anyway yesterday(thursday) was shoulders...pump was insane..after that i was feeling good so i worked on my bench press a bit and ended up doing a full chest workout.
Not even too sore this morning! Was going to go get bloods drawn this afternoon but because of life and work i am going to go tuesday.. 3.5 hours in the car(round trip) just to get blood drawn cant beat it!


----------



## Chillinlow (May 6, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> I kind of suck at logging sorry....
> 
> anyway yesterday(thursday) was shoulders...pump was insane..after that i was feeling good so i worked on my bench press a bit and ended up doing a full chest workout.
> Not even too sore this morning! Was going to go get bloods drawn this afternoon but because of life and work i am going to go tuesday.. 3.5 hours in the car(round trip) just to get blood drawn cant beat it!



Take pics man even you don’t post them they are the best motivational trick I have up my sleeve


----------



## Robdjents (May 11, 2018)

"Woooooooooo"

-Rick Flair


----------



## Jin (May 13, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> "Woooooooooo"
> 
> -Rick Flair



See the difference? 

Oh yes, it IS Wooooo time now boy.


----------



## Robdjents (May 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> See the difference?
> 
> Oh yes, it IS Wooooo time now boy.


Yes, huge difference!!!


----------



## Viduus (May 13, 2018)

That’s awesome. I’m enjoying every minute of this through you. (From the opposite viewpoint of hurt lol)


----------



## Chillinlow (May 13, 2018)

You just running 500mg test week for your cycle or you running some thing else


----------



## Robdjents (May 13, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> You just running 500mg test week for your cycle or you running some thing else


 Yep 250 twice a week...gonna take some halfway pics this week


----------



## Chillinlow (May 13, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Yep 250 twice a week...gonna take some halfway pics this week



Very nice brotha test e or c
AI?
HCG?


----------



## Robdjents (May 13, 2018)

Running E....    .25 adex ed...and 500iu hcg/week


----------



## Mr P (May 14, 2018)

based on those tats, I want to join your gang, how does one go about?:32 (19):


----------



## Viduus (May 14, 2018)

Mr P said:


> based on those tats, I want to join your gang, how does one go about?:32 (19):



Pretty sure fishing is involved. Stone is the OG of Rob’s gang.


----------



## Robdjents (May 14, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Pretty sure fishing is involved. Stone is the OG of Rob’s gang.



More like grandmaster lol...and fishing is only the start


----------



## Robdjents (May 15, 2018)

Couple days into week 7 and the switch has flipped for sure...pumps are unlike anything ive ever experienced..
Other than zits and monster erections cant really tell any side effects..blood pressure has been good throughout!

Yesterday was shoulders and triceps with some bench thrown in.
today gonna work on heavy deads for the most part..gonna see about a pr today..going for 410..wish me luck.


Edit...gonna do a few pics this week and will post those for you gheys to view as well


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 15, 2018)

Hell yeah! Get that pr bro. Plenty of those to come in the future


----------



## Robdjents (May 24, 2018)

Today gonna take a much needed day off and go fishing after i get off work this morning!

Halfway through cycle(gonna go ahead and do 16 weeks) and i feel great.
Have put on exactly 10 pounds total weight since starting..i feel like im more vascular each week and i can really tell size difference in my arms and shoulders..Chest still a lagging body part but ill just have to focus and work it harder.
checked my blood pressure yesterday and it was 124/68.
So no complaints here at all and i just hope my future cycles are as awesome as this one has been so far!.  Even the zits have stopped for the most part...is there a such thing as a side free cycle? because i cant really tell any sides at all except a migraine i had a few weeks ago but that could have been from anything.


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2018)

Pics...............


----------



## Robdjents (May 24, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Pics...............




Gonna do some today actually and will post later


----------



## Robdjents (May 25, 2018)

Here's a pic for you gheys...loving how my delts are coming in!
View attachment 5816


----------



## Gibsonator (May 25, 2018)

back double bicep followed by your favorite most muscular


----------



## Robdjents (May 25, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> back double bicep followed by your favorite most muscular


 
Im self conscious and my body is shaped like an hour glass so im working up to those poses


----------



## Viduus (May 25, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Im self conscious and my body is shaped like an hour glass so im working up to those poses



When you get there those tats are gonna look pretty damn sweet! You can see the change in your delts and upper biceps. 

Solid steps forward, I’m admittedly jealous!


----------



## Jada (May 25, 2018)

great job son keep it up!


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2018)

Nice...keep kicking ass dear


----------



## BRICKS (May 25, 2018)

Not every body gets side effects.  Do people sit and wait for and expect side effects from other meds?  Damn, this antibiotic must be bunk, I don't have diarrhea.  

Enjoy your cycle.  Looking good brother, keep hammering.


----------



## Robdjents (May 25, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Not every body gets side effects.  Do people sit and wait for and expect side effects from other meds?  Damn, this antibiotic must be bunk, I don't have diarrhea.
> 
> Enjoy your cycle.  Looking good brother, keep hammering.



Definitely not complaining...being my first go i wasnt really sure what to expect...and thanks everyone for the words of encouragement....having alot of fun getting to know you all!


----------



## herrsauce (May 25, 2018)

Nice work Rob. Don't forget to do your cool down sets of ass-eating after legs and back days.


----------



## Robdjents (May 25, 2018)

herrsauce said:


> Nice work Rob. Don't forget to do your cool down sets of ass-eating after legs and back days.



you know i never miss an ass eating session


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 25, 2018)

Great progress brother!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 2, 2018)

Im watching this, may even inspire me to start my own on here for getting myself into better shape.......it may LOL. 

Keep it up man, great work!!


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks man!...it helps to see where you’re at for sure..


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 2, 2018)

Finishing up week 9 still weighing around 215...dont expect to put much more weight on the last 6 weeks as im gonna up my cardio a bit...but im quite positive im getting leaner while holding the weight so ill take it..

So a professor in excersise science works out at my gym and hes gonna hook me up with a dexa scan soon which will be cool. ive only ever been on the ones you stand on and hold the deals on the side while barfoot...not sure how accurate those are.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 6, 2018)

DB pressed the 100s for 10 yesterday...uh yea someone is getting stronger


----------



## Elivo (Jun 6, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> DB pressed the 100s for 10 yesterday...uh yea someone is getting stronger



Nice man nice!! Keep crushing it Rob


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> DB pressed the 100s for 10 yesterday...uh yea someone is getting stronger



nice dude, i remember my first beer as well. just hit the hundos for 37 reps today lol. welcome to gainzville rob. vid is on his way as well, well if he quits wasting his time with crossfit that is...


----------



## Viduus (Jun 7, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> nice dude, i remember my first beer as well. just hit the hundos for 37 reps today lol. welcome to gainzville rob. vid is on his way as well, well if he quits wasting his time with crossfit that is...



I’ll admit it’s CrossFit once I start bouncing the bar to do oly lifts faster. Though I feel safe since my gyms have Arnold and Franco posters on the wall and a LP.

(awesome milestone Rob)


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 18, 2018)

Nothing new to report..11 weeks down started 12th week yesterday...strenght still climbing and physique looking better.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 18, 2018)

So how would you rate the exp so far with this run Rob?


----------



## Viduus (Jun 18, 2018)

Pics of the mandatory poses or it didn’t happen


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 19, 2018)

Elivo said:


> So how would you rate the exp so far with this run Rob?




Its been an awesome experience...Havnt had any bad sides...alot of zits but nothing other than that...the worst part is that its coming to a close and i have to be a responsible adult and go back to trt soon...when you get leaner and are ready i think you will really enjoy it yourself.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 19, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Pics of the mandatory poses or it didn’t happen



When im no longer shaped like an hourglass you will get your own private session Vid


----------



## Elivo (Jun 19, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Its been an awesome experience...Havnt had any bad sides...alot of zits but nothing other than that...the worst part is that its coming to a close and i have to be a responsible adult and go back to trt soon...when you get leaner and are ready i think you will really enjoy it yourself.



Getting there man, slowly but it’s getting there. Awsome you’re enjoying the run!


----------



## Viduus (Jun 23, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> When im no longer shaped like an hourglass you will get your own private session Vid



Congrats on the progress. 1st cycle down!


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 6, 2018)

2 weeks left on cycle...been an awesome ride..got stronger and got bigger...im pleased to announce i will be hiring spongy as well and will be focusing on getting much leaner before i do a 2nd cycle. thanks for all the support and kind words ugbb bros


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2018)

Excited to see where this takes you! It’s going to be awesome.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 7, 2018)

good shit Rob :32 (17):


----------



## Elivo (Jul 8, 2018)

Great going Rob!


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 18, 2018)

ok first cycle down last pin was today...will be cruising at 250mg test c a week for the next 12 weeks while running a spongy diet....goal is to maintain if not add muscle and lose bf.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 18, 2018)

gonna turn you into a powerlifter


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 18, 2018)

Spongy said:


> gonna turn you into a powerlifter



im down with that


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 19, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> im down with that



Someone call me?


----------



## Elivo (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice rob!! Sounds like you had a good run


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 19, 2018)

Pics or there was no run....lol...just teasing


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 6, 2018)

Havnt posted here in a bit but life gets busy sometimes...and ive been fishing my ass off lol...

will keep it short...started spongy diet at 415 am today...breakfast was great! never ate so much quality planned out food at one time ever in my life..will post some pics soon and throughout the diet for you guys..time to get lean as fukk!!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 6, 2018)

I will be very interested to see how the diet plan works out for you


----------



## German89 (Aug 6, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Its been an awesome experience...Havnt had any bad sides...alot of zits but nothing other than that...the worst part is that its coming to a close and i have to be a responsible adult and go back to trt soon...when you get leaner and are ready i think you will really enjoy it yourself.


To help the acne:

Benzoyl peroxide wash and lotion
hibiclens
Exfoliate
Tea tree oil 
I like to use irish spring bar soap with aloe
Tan
Some will use dish soap to help dry their skin out
Zinc helps as well

Do not pick or pop. If you realky need to pop, take a 22g needle tip, and only if its ready, slide the need in, on a angle and pop it like that. Im sure if you google how, youll find info. Less scaring, and youll get most of the infection out.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 6, 2018)

i have never had zits, acne or broke out. Every cycle i have run i get 1-2 zits same location,  upper chest/neck, always go away post cycle. wierd.


----------



## German89 (Aug 6, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> i have never had zits, acne or broke out. Every cycle i have run i get 1-2 zits same location,  upper chest/neck, always go away post cycle. wierd.



Just hormones


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 6, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> i have never had zits, acne or broke out. Every cycle i have run i get 1-2 zits same location,  upper chest/neck, always go away post cycle. wierd.



Im lucky also...never a zit issue:32 (20):


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 7, 2018)

Accutane for acme I have been told ....


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 7, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Accutane for acme I have been told ....



Acme?
View attachment 6150


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 8, 2018)

On 3rd day of spongy diet and so far so good...energy and strength good.

Attended the local planet fitness cuz a friend wanted some help getting started and got a pretty decent back and bicep workout in.  Was asked on the way out what they had to do to get me to sign up with them and i gave the same response i give at every PF ive been to..."take that giant red light off the wall and mount it on my car and you have a lifetime member".....guess theyd rather have the big red light...lol


----------



## German89 (Aug 8, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> Acme?
> View attachment 6150



Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 8, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> On 3rd day of spongy diet and so far so good...energy and strength good.
> 
> Attended the local planet fitness cuz a friend wanted some help getting started and got a pretty decent back and bicep workout in.  Was asked on the way out what they had to do to get me to sign up with them and i gave the same response i give at every PF ive been to..."take that giant red light off the wall and mount it on my car and you have a lifetime member".....guess theyd rather have the big red light...lol




Few other places i can think it like to stick that giant red light....


----------



## Jin (Aug 8, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Few other places i can think it like to stick that giant red light....



Dammit E. Why does every thread of yours end up talking about what you'd like shoved up your ass?


----------



## Elivo (Aug 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Dammit E. Why does every thread of yours end up talking about what you'd like shoved up your ass?



Too much time around fd im thinking


----------



## German89 (Aug 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Dammit E. Why does every thread of yours end up talking about what you'd like shoved up your ass?


Literally!!!


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 9, 2018)

Im taking my thread back!!!!! Fukkers 

Still feeling good at around 2600 cals a day...just had my first real carb in 24 hours so that was awesome...rice never tasted so great..

Did a nice shoulder workout on the clock this morning too Strength is down a little but overall feeling good...weighing in at 204 pounds.


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 17, 2018)

Well gents its official im officially small...weighed in at 199.5 today but i can tell a huge difference in my physique so ill take it.

Training is good feeling a tad bit of strength loss but nothing that alarms me.  About to hit legs til they turn red!


----------



## Spongy (Aug 17, 2018)

We'll get you in those skinny jean's yet, I promise!  lol.  In all seriousness great job!  I'll probably be switching things up a bit shortly.


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 17, 2018)

Spongy said:


> We'll get you in those skinny jean's yet, I promise!  lol.  In all seriousness great job!  I'll probably be switching things up a bit shortly.



Sounds great to me!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 17, 2018)

Go rob you ugly fuuker!!!!! Nice work bro


----------



## Viduus (Aug 18, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Well gents its official im officially small...weighed in at 199.5 today but i can tell a huge difference in my physique so ill take it.
> 
> Training is good feeling a tad bit of strength loss but nothing that alarms me.  About to hit legs til they turn red!



It really messes with your mind doesn’t it? Took me a good 2-3 months to reset my thinking on it.

Give it a little bit and you’ll start thinking like Jen. Now even the smallest amount of extra fat is bothering me. Good luck!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 21, 2018)

Funny.. I figured FD would want to be all over Robs Log... :32 (19)::32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Aug 21, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Funny.. I figured FD would want to be all over Robs Log... :32 (19)::32 (18):



Not into scat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Well gents its official im officially small...weighed in at 199.5 today but i can tell a huge difference in my physique so ill take it.
> 
> Training is good feeling a tad bit of strength loss but nothing that alarms me.  About to hit legs til they turn red!



Post some progress pics if you are feeling proud and up to it. You know we don't judge those who are legitimately trying.


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 21, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Post some progress pics if you are feeling proud and up to it. You know we don't judge those who are legitimately trying.


 
You actually read my mind...will post some this week for sure. And if you guys do make fun of me I’ll know it’s out of love


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 22, 2018)

View attachment 6226


Pic went sideways oh well...198.5 lbs...a small hint of abs starting to show. Feeling good and starting to acclimate to diet finally...any feedback is welcomed...I’m not happy with where I’m at but I am however looking better each week so happy with where I’m headed


----------



## snake (Aug 22, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 6226
> 
> 
> Pic went sideways oh well...198.5 lbs...a small hint of abs starting to show. Feeling good and starting to acclimate to diet finally...any feedback is welcomed...I’m not happy with where I’m at but I am however looking better each week so happy with where I’m headed



Not many of us are happy with where we are at. Just had this discussion with the wife. We don't get up in the morning and say, "Yeah, not bad. I don't need to hit the gym and cardio today" It's all about taking what you have and making it better regardless of the level you're at.

As for the abs, they show up from the top down. All in time Rob.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 22, 2018)

Keep up the hard work brother!


----------



## Spongy (Aug 22, 2018)

I can tell a difference man!  a lot of bloat has come off since you started the diet which is the intent of the first could weeks.  great job!


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Viduus (Aug 22, 2018)

I think there’s a huge difference. 

Hell, even the fact you had the confidence to post up means you’re doing good! I keep thinking what the next year will bring us if we stick to eating right. 

Awesome work.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 22, 2018)

Rob, good work man. Rome wasn't built in a day brutha! We will never be completely satisfied where we're at and that's what keeps us pushing and striving to be better.


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 22, 2018)

thanks for all the kind words guys...im just gonna keep grinding!


----------

